# IMPORTANT SW Audiofset Prescott Valley info!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

*ALL SQL competitors are required to PRE-REGISTER prior to the day of the show! *

There are only a limited number of openings left for this contest! The entry fee is $30 for non-MECA members and $25 for MECA members. 

*The pre-registration payment options are:*

PayPal, e-mail address [email protected] IF you are pre-registering prior to Monday, September 20th! 

If you have a Chase Bank branch near you, you can make a deposit into Magnetic Marketing's business account. You will need the account number in order to deposit your entry fee(s). Please call me at (520) 245-2528 if you plan to use this payment option.

Call Audio Adrenaline @ (928) 772-7785 and ask for Troy or Aaron if you live outside of the Prescott area and/or you are registering between Tuesday, September 21st and Friday, September 24th.

Pre-register in person @ Audio Adrenaline, 2517 Great Western,Suite P, Prescott Valley AZ during business hours.

*Pre-registration closes when all SQL judging time slots are full!* SQL may fill up prior to Friday, September 24th.

SQL judging starts @ 8:00 a.m. sharp! Judging times are every 30 minutes with 30 minute judges breaks every 3 vehicles. Judging times availability will be on a first pay, first choice basis.

*Again, pre-registrations will be taken for SQL until judging times slots are FULL! *If you have any questions, please call me or text me at (520) 245-2528. Thanks everyone.


----------

